# Travel Destinations > North America >  Top 8 Natural Wonders of the World

## andrwclark

1. Great Barrier Reef, Australia
2. Amazon Rainforest, South America
3. Grand Canyon, USA
4. Sahara Desert, North Africa
5. Galápagos Islands, Ecuador
6. Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania
7. Halong Bay, Vietnam
8. Iguazu Falls, Barzil

----------


## jason

I’d like to discuss about Sahara which is the world’s largest desert area. It covers from the Africa’s Atlantic Ocean side to the Red sea and consists of the countries of Morocco, Tunisia, Algeria, Mauritania, Libya, Egypt, Sudan, Mali, Niger and Chad.  

Moreover, the weather of Sahara is very hot and dry, while it is hot in day and cold in night.

----------


## GFI

All these are truly good but I’d like to recommend “The Great Barrie Reef” which is one of the seven natural wonders of the world. . It is larger than the Great Wall of China and the only living thing on earth visible from space.

----------


## shelbywats

I am a natural lover tourist. Here, I mention some great natural places from all over the world.
- Danxia Region, China
- Phoenix Islands, Kiribati
- Reunion National Park Reunion Islands, France
- Papahanaumokuakea, Hawaii
- Ngorongoro Area, Tanzania
- Putoransky State Nature Reserve, Russia
- Central Hills, Sri Lanka

----------


## kevinpeter58

I’d like to discuss about Sahara which is the world’s largest desert area. It covers from the Africa’s Atlantic Ocean side to the Red sea and consists of the countries of Morocco, Tunisia, Algeria, Mauritania, Libya, Egypt, Sudan, Mali, Niger and Chad.

----------


## DerekStott

Here the list of Top 8 Natural Wonders of the World:-

Ngorongoro Crater, Tanzania
Halong Bay, Vietnam
The Great Barrie Reef
Papahanaumokuakea, Hawaii
Tajmahal, india
Phoenix Islands, Kiribati
Central Hills, Sri Lanka.

----------


## peat

Thanks for the awesome list _andrwclark_ for the natural wonders of world. But few more names should also be a part of the list which are *Dead Sea*, *Bermuda Triangle*, the *Himalayas* (Indian subcontinent) & the *Challenger Deep*.

----------


## TravelBug

Thanks for sharing. I wish Victoria Falls would have made it into the list.

----------


## hotellolanyc02

All these are truly good but Id like to suggest The Excellent Barrie Reef which is one of the seven normal amazing things on the planet. . It is bigger than the Excellent Walls of The far east and the only existing thing on the planet noticeable from place.

----------


## Nancy99

In this 8 wonders, nothing is mentioned about Taj Mahal, Agra , India. Its wonderful bcoz its completely made of marble and a masterpiece of art and culture

----------


## mikehussy

I found some very useful information here. it really helped me a lot. i hope to give something back and help others like you helped me .

----------


## Eithan

this list of natural wonder is really nice. all places are fantastic and provide a best look.
Thanks.


days inn orlando

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

There are so many best natural wonders that we must see at least once in life. Great Barrier Reef in Australia, Amazon Rainforest,  Grand Canyon, Sahara Desert, Galápagos Islands, Ngorongoro Crater, Halong Bay and Iguazu Falls are 8 natural wonders of the world.

----------


## gujaratcarz

Thanks for sharing. I wish Victoria Falls would have made it into the list.

----------


## jems jon

1. Grand Canyon, Arizona, U.S.A.
2. The Great Barrier Reef, Australia.
3. Mount Everest , Nepal.
4. Aurora Borealis and Aurora Australis.
5. Paricutin Volcano, Michocan, Mexico.
6. Victoria falls, Zambezi River, Africa.
7. The Great Wild Beast Migration,Maasai Mara, Kenya.
8. Papahanaumokuakea, Hawaii

----------


## herryjohn

I like nature and forest so i recommend the Amazon Rainforest, South America.

----------


## Kiwi123

Top 10 Natural Wonders of the World

10. Ha Long Bay
Ha Long Bay, in the Gulf of Tonkin, includes some 1,600 islands and islets, forming a spectacular seascape of limestone pillars. Because of their precipitous nature, most of the islands are uninhabited and unaffected by a human presence. The sites outstanding scenic beauty is complemented by many nature lovers. The bay features thousands of limestone karsts and isles in various sizes and shapes. The limestone in this bay has gone through 500 million years of formation in different conditions and environments. The evolution of the karst in this bay has taken 20 million years under the impact of the tropical wet climate. Ha Long Bay is home to 14 endemic floral species and 60 endemic faunal species. Historical research surveys have shown the presence of prehistorical human beings in this area tens of thousands years ago.
9. Table Mountain
Table Mountain is a flat-topped mountain forming a prominent landmark overlooking the city of Cape Town in South Africa. It is one of the New natural Wonders of world. It is a significant tourist attraction, with many visitors using the cableway or hiking to the top.
8. Puerto Princesa Underground River
The Puerto Princesa Subterranean River National Park is one of the most distinguished protected areas of the Philippines. It is located some 360 miles southwest of Manila. It was established as a National Park in 1971 primarily to protect and preserve the intact old growth forest, interesting wildlife, pristine white sand beaches, unspoiled natural beauty and one of the most impressive caves systems in the world.
7. Jeju Island
Jejudo is a volcanic island, 130 km from the southern coast of Korea. The largest island and smallest province in Korea, the island has a surface area of 1,846 sqkm. The island contains the natural World Heritage Site Jeju Volcanic Island and Lava Tubes. A central feature of Jeju is Hallasan, the tallest mountain in South Korea and a dormant volcano, which rises 1,950 m above sea level.
6. Parícutin
Parícutin (volcano) is a cinder cone volcano in the Mexican state of Michoacán. The volcano is unique in the fact that its evolution from creation to extinction was witnessed, observed and studied by human beings. It appears on many versions of the Natural Wonders of the World. Parícutin is part of the Michoacán-Guanajuato volcanic field, which covers much of west central Mexico. It is part of the Ring of Fire.
5. Iguazu Falls
The Garganta del Diablo (Devils throat) with its U-shape is undoubtedly the highlight of these majestic waterfalls. It is 82 metres high, 150 metres wide and 700 metres long, while the rest of the falls average 64 metres. Iguazu Falls has long been one of Argentina and Brazils most popular touristic destinations. Over 2000 species of plants, 400 of birds and 70 mammals have been registered in the area.
4. Aurora
One of the greatest natural wonders, Aurora. The auroras, also known as the Northern Lights, are naturally occurring lights that create intriguing and spectacular displays in the sky. The aurora lights frequently appear as diffused glow lighting up the horizon. The most amazing sight is when the northern lights appears as waves across the sky; it is almost as if the lights are dancing.
One of the greatest natural wonders, Aurora. The auroras, also known as the Northern Lights, are naturally occurring lights that create intriguing and spectacular displays in the sky. The aurora lights frequently appear as diffused glow lighting up the horizon. The most amazing sight is when the northern lights appears as waves across the sky; it is almost as if the lights are dancing.
One of the greatest natural wonders, Aurora. The auroras, also known as the Northern Lights, are naturally occurring lights that create intriguing and spectacular displays in the sky. The aurora lights frequently appear as diffused glow lighting up the horizon. The most amazing sight is when the northern lights appears as waves across the sky; it is almost as if the lights are dancing.
3. Mount Everest
Mount Everest is the highest mountain in the world with the summit reaching a peak of 29,029 feet (8,848 m). It is located in the Himalayan mountain range on the border between Nepal and Tibet, China. Mt. Everest has a great deal of history behind it. It was named after Sir George Everest, surveyor-general of India. On May 28, 1953 Sir Edmund Hillary and Tenzing Norgay were left behind by their companions. They hoped to be the first to climb the worlds highest mountain.The next day they became the first people in the world to climb Mount Everest.
2. Great Barrier Reef
Located in the Coral Sea, off the coast of Queensland, Australia. The great barrier reef is the worlds largest individual formation created by living organisms. As the largest coral reef in the world, the Great Barrier Reef includes over 900 islands, over 2,900 separate reefs, and supports one of the most diverse ecosystems in the world. It is possible one of the grandest natural wonders in the world. It is the only wonder of nature that may be visible recognized from outer space.
1. Grand Canyon
The Grand Canyon is one of the most remarkable natural wonders in the world. Located in the state of Arizona, USA, it is one of the deepest gorges on Earth with an average depth of one mile (1.6km) and an average width of ten miles (16km). The canyon was carved over the past 6 million years by the action of the Colorado River as it drops over 2,200 feet (670m) along the 277-mile (446 km) length of the gorge. For thousands of years, the area has been continuously inhabited by Native Americans who built settlements within the canyon and its many caves. The Pueblo people considered the Grand Canyon a holy site and made pilgrimages to it.

----------

